# Feeling soooo unreal and numb



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Soooo much really.. it's like I just took a thousand xanax pills or something, I can't feel anything, and when I look around me everything looks so damn weird :/

It's been a while since I've complained about DP/DR, but I guess I'm back to it, I felt better for a long time but now I feel like I'm about to panic again, I'm feeling so weird









Edit: Now that I think of it, might have been because of the weed I smoked 3 days ago, but it's really weird since when I smoke weed I feel calm


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Soooo much really.. it's like I just took a thousand xanax pills or something, I can't feel anything, and when I look around me everything looks so damn weird :/
> 
> It's been a while since I've complained about DP/DR, but I guess I'm back to it, I felt better for a long time but now I feel like I'm about to panic again, I'm feeling so weird
> 
> ...


Seems like loads of people on here have smoked weed and gotten DP as a result of it. I've never touched the stuff myself but can relate to how you are feeling - some days are better than others.....I've felt quite detached from myself today but yesterday wasn't as bad. Seems to be 2 steps forward and 1 or 2 back fighting against this thing.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

WHY do you smoke weed while in a dissociated state of mind ?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Might be a good idea to stop the drugs.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah I don't know.. lots of people say that weed/alcohol affects them, they say they tend to feel way more DP'd, but that's not my case, weed/alcohol helps me staying calm, and this was like the first time I smoked weed in months, and I'm not even sure if the way I'm feeling right now is related to it, it was just an idea but yeah, whatever is causing this relapse, it sucks and I feel horrible, but I guess I'll try to stay off weed atleast


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Drugs tend to make you feel better temporarily but in the long run they screw you up even more.
If you need to take drugs to stay calm/feel better then you are an addict per definition.
And you know that there are people with drug induced DP that never recovered or suffered for a long time, so why taking that risk ?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

danxiety said:


> Drugs tend to make you feel better temporarily but in the long run they screw you up even more.
> If you need to take drugs to stay calm/feel better then you are an addict per definition.
> And you know that there are people with drug induced DP that never recovered or suffered for a long time, so why taking that risk ?


Yeah I know that in the long run it doesn't help at all, but sometimes I feel so bad that I need a temporary relief, but I'll stay off weed


----------

